# DSL or cable



## cal

I currently have Charter cable. It's supposed to be 3meg. I've done several free test's, and they're all over the place. But most of them say I'm getting just under 4meg's. Some say between 1.5 and 2. I pay $45 a month, and a $3 modem rental, a total of $48. 

Well this thing is gettin slower and slower. Really aggrivating. I have just upgraded to 2 gig's of ram, and a new Hitachi 7200rpm hard drive. I don't think it's hardware.

So I was checking out AT&T DSL. I can get the Elite package for $35 a month. It say's it's 6meg. I can get a free wireless router too I think, or something else they are throwing in. 

So my question is, just say they are both 6meg. Is 6meg dsl as fast as 6meg cable. The upstream speed on the dsl is up to 768mbps. Is that slow for uploading. I couldn't find a upload # for charter. Thank's

http://www.att.com/gen/general?pid=10938


----------



## Geoff

Unlike cable, where you share the internet with everyone in your neighborhood, DSL is basically a direct connection to the phone company/ISP, so you're speed wont fluctuate as much.


----------



## PC eye

Dsl edges over cable easy enough. The problem with wireless routers however is anyone passing by with a vhs business transmitter like a cab can knock you offline. Adding another problem on top is the close proximity you have to keep any desktop or laptop close to the router itself.

Others like Verizon seem to offer better monthly prices after the initial installation and credit as well when switching over from cable.  http://www22.verizon.com/content/consumerdsl/plans/all+plans/all+plans.htm


----------



## cal

Thank's for the replies. DSL over Cable. OK

I was worried about a wireless router giving me trouble. But it will actually be in the same room as my laptop. Just 18' over to the bed. I transport car's for a living. I have to stay glued to my puter all day looking for car's to pop up on a website. You have to get them quick, or they're gone. It would be much more comfortable, with my bad back, if I could just lay in bed and hit refresh every few second's to show the new posting's. 

That being the case, do you guy's think the wireless would give me problem's being so close. Or should I stick with a regular modem, and my aching back.


----------



## soBe

CABLE!!!!!!! All the way. DSL is horrible next to cable.


----------



## PC eye

For wireless Verizon has a separate type of adapter where you don't even need a wireless router. It's the go anywhere/anyplace type deal they have going. 

That means you can take the laptop with you and never worry about being out of range of a router or a need to plug into a wired connection.  http://b2b.vzw.com/broadband/bbapccard.html

A friend just bought a laptop for his wife and looked into wireless seeing working results with one of those seen at the link there. Cable or regular dsl connections are strictly hardwired even with the addon of a wireless router.


----------



## cal

PC eye said:


> For wireless Verizon has a separate type of adapter where you don't even need a wireless router. It's the go anywhere/anyplace type deal they have going.




The wireless broadband card's won't work for me at home. My office/bedroom is in my basement. I can't get signal. I have a sprint card now.

I don't care if it's hardwired to the desk,,,as long as I can go wireless to the bed,,,lol. I'm lazy.


----------



## Geoff

PC eye said:


> Dsl edges over cable easy enough. The problem with wireless routers however is anyone passing by with a vhs business transmitter like a cab can knock you offline. Adding another problem on top is the close proximity you have to keep any desktop or laptop close to the router itself.
> 
> Others like Verizon seem to offer better monthly prices after the initial installation and credit as well when switching over from cable.  http://www22.verizon.com/content/consumerdsl/plans/all+plans/all+plans.htm


I wouldn't say that, I broadcast on VHF out of my room @ 50W, but my laptop never loses it's signal, and doesn't even weaken.


----------



## PC eye

Then you would have to add a wireless router to a dsl connection. Those use an ethernet type of plug like seen on a T-1 line not the regular phone type for dsl however. You want a $1000 price tag for installation?  !

My friend ran into that one when going out and buying a Linksys wireless router and then realizing the adapter would be the only thing to work since he runs the usual dsl service as well. A dsl connection by way of usb port and a long cable to reach or a jack next to the bed as well as one for a desk would seem to be the alternative.

You seem to be the fortunate one there OMEGA since those I've talked with some that complain about the signal dropping right off as soon as they walk out of the room where a wireless router is setup. There are also complaints about getting bumped when someone passes by with a business band radio like a cab. You just happen to be in less populated area by your description.


----------



## Geoff

PC eye said:


> Then you would have to add a wireless router to a dsl connection. Those use an ethernet type of plug like seen on a T-1 line not the regular phone type for dsl however. You want a $1000 price tag for installation?  !


I'm not sure what you are talking about, but both DSL and Cable modems use the same connection for going from the modem to the PC/device.  All you need is a wireless router ($50), a standard ethernet cable ($5), and thats it (besides the modem).  What do you mean by a $1000 price tag for a wireless router on DSL?


----------



## PC eye

If you look closely at the wireless routers seen like Linksys for example the plug for the line that goes in is a bit larger in size when compared to the typical phone jack type used for dsl. The $1000 price is the typical installation charge for a 2-3 bedroom house seeing a business T-1 line type line installed. However some services offer free installation with a $359 monthly service charge!

Another problem with a wireless router?  http://networking.ittoolbox.com/groups/technical-functional/linksys-l/wireless-router-1773137

The one accessory available for the wireless notebook adapter Verizon carries especially when traveling is the optional $10 antenna you add to the adapter to see a signal gain when in a remote/isolated area or other bad location for signal strength. The wireless option seen with Verizon if available in your area would eliminate the need for any installation unless you also plan to run a desktop as well. Then a second jack or long extenstion would be needed.


----------



## Vizy

I did not read all the replies but i personally have had DSL and CABLE. i had dsl before and it was nice. But now i have CABLE and it is better. This maybe because cable speeds depend on the use of the neighborhood, but in my neighbor hood we have all retired couples and stuff so know1 uses cable really. My cable downloads are much faster, but the browsing speed is very similar!


----------



## PC eye

The point of a wireless setup however would be for someone seeing limitations of movement like a permanent back injury or something to that extent where wireless to simply carry a laptop along where ever and not sitting up at a desk constantly has to be looked at. 

FIOS will easily take on both dsl and cable alike. The problem is most of that is still seen on the west coast and will take 2-3yrs. to see coast to coast availability. T-1 lines are used by companies and large corporations due to the higher premiums seen for providing a much faster service as well as the typically large amounts of data sent back and forth like 1tb sized files as well as unlimited.


----------



## cal

Well,,,it's not going to happen anyway. It was the old "Bait and switch".

I went through all the step's checking on availibility, and all that. Then when it came time to check out, the 6meg was not available. They wanted to sell me 1.5 meg.

So it look's like I'm sticking with Charter. Thank's for all the help.


----------



## Geoff

PC eye said:


> If you look closely at the wireless routers seen like Linksys for example the plug for the line that goes in is a bit larger in size when compared to the typical phone jack type used for dsl. The $1000 price is the typical installation charge for a 2-3 bedroom house seeing a business T-1 line type line installed. However some services offer free installation with a $359 monthly service charge!
> 
> Another problem with a wireless router?  http://networking.ittoolbox.com/groups/technical-functional/linksys-l/wireless-router-1773137
> 
> The one accessory available for the wireless notebook adapter Verizon carries especially when traveling is the optional $10 antenna you add to the adapter to see a signal gain when in a remote/isolated area or other bad location for signal strength. The wireless option seen with Verizon if available in your area would eliminate the need for any installation unless you also plan to run a desktop as well. Then a second jack or long extenstion would be needed.


Are you talking about the RJ-45 ethernet jack?  The DSL modem uses a standard RJ-11 phone cable and jack, you then connect the modem to the router using an RJ-45 ethernet cable.

Where are you coming up with this needing $359 per month, needing T1, and $1000 installation charges???


----------



## PC eye

I never said "needed". I was talking the need to convert from the standard phone jack type plug to the RJ-45 type which a bit larger. The out jack on the modem or nik card used will still see the RJ-11 type there.


----------



## Geoff

PC eye said:


> I never said "needed". I was talking the need to convert from the standard phone jack type plug to the RJ-45 type which a bit larger. The out jack on the modem or nik card used will still see the RJ-11 type there.


I know that, but where did you come up with needing to spend $1000 if you want to use a wireless router with DSL?


----------



## PC eye

The price at one time for seeing a much faster T-1 installation was about $1000. That has the same type of RJ-45 plug in use for many the wireless routers. You would first have to locate one that uses the RJ-11 type standard for dsl not T-1. One T-1 provider spotted is down to $299 monthly offering free installation.


----------



## Geoff

PC eye said:


> The price at one time for seeing a much faster T-1 installation was about $1000. That has the same type of RJ-45 plug in use for many the wireless routers. You would first have to locate one that uses the RJ-11 type standard for dsl not T-1. One T-1 provider spotted is down to $299 monthly offering free installation.


Ok, but who said anything about T1?  He was asking if DSL or Cable was better, and talked about wireless routers.  Then you came and posted something about needing to spend $1000 to install a T1 line and wireless routers are expensive for DSL...



> Then you would have to add a wireless router to a dsl connection. Those use an ethernet type of plug like seen on a T-1 line not the regular phone type for dsl however. You want a $1000 price tag for installation?  !


All broadband connections use an ethernet plug after the modem.  I still don't see how this had anything to do with anything.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> Then you would have to add a wireless router to a dsl connection. Those use an ethernet type of plug like seen on a T-1 line not the regular phone type for dsl however. You want a $1000 price tag for installation?  !


 
Completely wrong, Completely wrong! Like Omega said all you need is a RJ-45 cable between the DSL modem and the router. Where in the world did a 1000 bucks come from. Somebody needs to stop this kind of irresponsible stuff from being posted!!!


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-];945020 said:
			
		

> Ok, but who said anything about T1? He was asking if DSL or Cable was better, and talked about wireless routers. Then you came and posted something about needing to spend $1000 to install a T1 line and wireless routers are expensive for DSL...
> 
> 
> All broadband connections use an ethernet plug after the modem. I still don't see how this had anything to do with anything.


 
When a friend was looking into seeing his house setup with the fastest ISP he ran into that price tag when inquiring about a T-1 line. Those make both cable and regular dsl look like they are standing still. The prices have actually dropped including free installation now being offered by some services.

Another friend who recently bought his wife a birthday gift was looking at wireless for the laptop and rushed out and bought a Linksys wireless router in a local retail store. That was no dsl plug that went into it when looked over. That took a plug about 2-3 times the size of the typical standard phone type dsl plug.

The larger ethernet plugs are used for T-1 not home dsl. By going to the ISP directly that laptop is now wireless without a router even needed. It simply picks up on dsl emmissions like the hard wiring for dsl acts like a transmitting antenna for broad band there once an account is setup with the ISP.


----------



## Geoff

PC eye said:


> The larger ethernet plugs are used for T-1 not home dsl. By going to the ISP directly that laptop is now wireless without a router even needed. It simply picks up on dsl emmissions like the hard wiring for dsl acts like a transmitting antenna for broad band there once an account is setup with the ISP.


No crap, DSL uses RJ-11 and Cable uses coax.  HOWEVER, you don't connect your wireless router directly to the phone line, you connect it to the modem using the same connection as a T1, being the RJ-45 connector.


I also don't understand why you ranted on again in that post when thats not what I asked you.


----------



## CMF175

i like cable and i dont get big drops of speed 45 a month 15mbs on the down and 2 on the up like 10 email account 500mb of space per account im happy


----------



## G25r8cer

DSL releases logs and can track you easily unlike cable!! Go with cable!! My sis has DSL and I have cable and my speed is faster than hers!


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-];945641 said:
			
		

> No crap, DSL uses RJ-11 and Cable uses coax. HOWEVER, you don't connect your wireless router directly to the phone line, you connect it to the modem using the same connection as a T1, being the RJ-45 connector.
> 
> 
> I also don't understand why you ranted on again in that post when thats not what I asked you.


 
Not when the router has to go inline from the another one seeing the RJ-11 type plug. That whole thing was already settled when the router was returned and the wireless adapter was used for laptap as seen on the Verizon link posted earlier.

cal  You mentioned earlier having tried out Singular. Did they carry any additional antennas for use when traveling? 

Verizon carries one for $10 like I mentioned before for a totally wireless application without any hard wiring needed in your apartment. That applies to both dsl and cable there.

If you are not planning to setup a desktop model at any point the additional antenna if needed would eliminate the need for having any wires attached and then unplugged to go anywhere. For hard wired setups 

Fiber Optics(FIOS) will dust both dsl and cable period. But that will still take some time depending on where you are located. The main drawback seen with dsl for the most part is simply a phone line being connected at all times rather then dialing a specified number to connect.


----------



## massahwahl

StrangleHold said:


> Completely wrong, Completely wrong! Like Omega said all you need is a RJ-45 cable between the DSL modem and the router. Where in the world did a 1000 bucks come from. Somebody needs to stop this kind of irresponsible stuff from being posted!!!



Haven't you learned to simply ignore pc_eye yet? lol, 90% of the stuff he posts is complete garbage.


----------



## Geoff

g25racer said:


> DSL releases logs and can track you easily unlike cable!! Go with cable!!


So I guess the whole thing about Comcast monitoring and disabling certain ports for torrents, as well as many other services is better?  


> My sis has DSL and I have cable and my speed is faster than hers!


What do you both have for speeds?  If she has 2Mbps DSL and you have 4Mbps cable, then obviously cable will be faster.  However cable slows down if your neighbors all start downloading large files, DSL doesn't.



ukulele_ninja said:


> Haven't you learned to simply ignore pc_eye yet? lol, 90% of the stuff he posts is complete garbage.


hehe, I couldn't ignore it though


----------



## Kazoon

Cable sucks...I had 8MB cable and it was all over the place also. 4pm when all the kids in the neighborhood are downloading games and songs I was lucky to get 3MB. I have the AT&T Elite package 6MB, I lose just under 1MB for over head (Line distance) and my speed is the same always! I am also using a router and a laptop and have never I mean never had any problems.


----------



## Kazoon

g25racer said:


> DSL releases logs and can track you easily unlike cable!! Go with cable!! My sis has DSL and I have cable and my speed is faster than hers!



Mmmmmmm...Not faster than mine!


----------



## PC eye

Kazoon said:


> Cable sucks...I had 8MB cable and it was all over the place also. 4pm when all the kids in the neighborhood are downloading games and songs I was lucky to get 3MB. I have the AT&T Elite package 6MB, I lose just under 1MB for over head (Line distance) and my speed is the same always! I am also using a router and a laptop and have never I mean never had any problems.


 
When you were running a cable modem did you use Lan or usb on the one they provided you? The services in this area use a small box with the 75ohn input and either a usb cord going out to a port or you enable the onboard Lan option. The modem itself will have an indicator lighting up when there's an active connection.


----------



## newguy5

AT&T DSL was the best service i have ever had.


----------



## G25r8cer

A usb connection only allows a 10mbps connection, I believe! While a ethernet connection allows over 100mbps!


----------



## PC eye

g25racer said:


> A usb connection only allows a 10mbps connection, I believe! While a ethernet connection allows over 100mbps!


 
That still depends on the ISP and what each offers in that sense. Even with a cable modem the two options were usb or Lan seeing only those two ports on the modem itself. A T-1 line would be one that uses ethernet and a nik card over what is seen for the average home user.


----------



## voyagerfan99

cal said:


> I currently have Charter cable. It's supposed to be 3meg. I've done several free test's, and they're all over the place. But most of them say I'm getting just under 4meg's. Some say between 1.5 and 2. I pay $45 a month, and a $3 modem rental, a total of $48.
> 
> Well this thing is gettin slower and slower. Really aggrivating. I have just upgraded to 2 gig's of ram, and a new Hitachi 7200rpm hard drive. I don't think it's hardware.
> 
> So I was checking out AT&T DSL. I can get the Elite package for $35 a month. It say's it's 6meg. I can get a free wireless router too I think, or something else they are throwing in.
> 
> So my question is, just say they are both 6meg. Is 6meg dsl as fast as 6meg cable. The upstream speed on the dsl is up to 768mbps. Is that slow for uploading. I couldn't find a upload # for charter. Thank's
> 
> http://www.att.com/gen/general?pid=10938



I have Charter as well, but am currently getting 5Mbps. It's too expensive and when it goes out in the beginning of the summer (For sometimes days) their support staff says "Oh! I see no issues. I don't see why it's working."

It's usually just a loose or frayed cable on the pole.


----------



## GSAV55

Could it be slowing down from spyware?


----------



## PC eye

Spywares, adawares, viruses, you name it can slow any system down no matter what method you are using to connect online. The most common thing seen besides any disruption of service is simply not seeing the drivers/software working correctly after a period of time if not from a bad install. Sometimes you have to remove everything in order to get a connection working again following a fresh install.


----------



## Ambushed

Ladies, stop fighting.

DSL for the win.


----------



## PC eye

First let's find some FIOS and T-1 users and make even more comparisons. Then everyone will have even more to fuss over!


----------



## Vizy

no. cable is so much better. ok? good.


----------



## PC eye

Everything beats dial-up! 

"gee now where did that ole 14.4k dial-up modem end up?" 

"in the recycle bin several years ago!"


----------



## Kazoon

PC eye said:


> When you were running a cable modem did you use Lan or usb on the one they provided you? The services in this area use a small box with the 75ohn input and either a usb cord going out to a port or you enable the onboard Lan option. The modem itself will have an indicator lighting up when there's an active connection.


 I looked just like the speedstream modem I have now and it connected to my ethernet card...no USB.


----------



## PC eye

Each cable service as well as other ISPs will generally have their own type. When asked to get someone else up and running with cable the modem saw usb or the onboard Lan on your board. This is the thing to look into from the ISP you select ahead of time.


----------



## Geoff

PC eye said:


> Each cable service as well as other ISPs will generally have their own type. When asked to get someone else up and running with cable the modem saw usb or the onboard Lan on your board. This is the thing to look into from the ISP you select ahead of time.


What other connections are you referring to besides having an ethernet or USB connection?  Almost all broadband modems offer those.


----------



## PC eye

The typical ethernet connector is those seen on the average board. The type of cable seen for some of the wireless routers is a larger plug seen there. Lan plugs are much closer in size to the standard plug seen on your home phone or usual nik card for pc.

To see the contrast between the two types the image here is an RJ-45 adapter with the left side being familiar with that seen on the rear of a board or on an expansion card. The green type on the right is what plugs into some of the wireless routers.





This will simplify things quite a bit so we all end up on the same page instead of pulling hair!


----------



## fortyways

..DSL modems are phone line in, ethernet out. Cable modems are coaxial in, ethernet out.

They're both ethernet out, and wireless routers are ethernet in. There's no special installation or anything for using a wireless router with DSL. I'm doing it right now.


----------



## PC eye

Depending on what service? Not all cable modems are the same brand as well as type.

When asked to help get someone else up and running lately the cable modem saw both usb and the standard lan type typically seen for most boards featuring onboard lan. Each port saw an indicator light as well as the software setup and monitor. That was a newbie at even pcs let alone being online much with the paperback book sized modem seen there.


----------



## Geoff

PC eye said:


> The typical ethernet connector is those seen on the average board. The type of cable seen for some of the wireless routers is a larger plug seen there. Lan plugs are much closer in size to the standard plug seen on your home phone or usual nik card for pc.
> 
> To see the contrast between the two types the image here is an RJ-45 adapter with the left side being familiar with that seen on the rear of a board or on an expansion card. The green type on the right is what plugs into some of the wireless routers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will simplify things quite a bit so we all end up on the same page instead of pulling hair!



A wireless router uses the same connector as all other networking products, which uses the RJ-45 jack.  The link you posted would be used on the commercial equipment, not your average home/business broadband modem.


----------



## PC eye

[-0MEGA-];948206 said:
			
		

> A wireless router uses the same connector as all other networking products, which uses the RJ-45 jack. The link you posted would be used on the commercial equipment, not your average home/business broadband modem.


 
The wireless router a friend bought at a Circuit City saw the larger plug when he couldn't figure out how to connect it! I heard all about that when he never bothered to check to see what type of line it was used on when simply going out and grabbing it simply looking at the "wireless" term on the retail box!

I think that's a good lesson for those now wanting to go wireless and jumping at the first item seen without first looking into things! Some stock person in a retail store won't know just what you need if you don't already!


----------

